# against the tide



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello Cristian, 

Kirk Webster is one of the most intelligent persons I have ever met. Often a person like him, philosopher, feels strongly the vanity of all material things. He is running a program of apprentices, this way he is guiding by hand young peope to get a good start in beekeeping, and life.

All the best to you!

http://kirkwebster.com/


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

My area might have a big advantage regarding this matter.

I noticed last summer a total brood break on both my hives at the end of August and all September. At that time mite counts were under 2%. I think the brood break is dued to the cold nights near the mountains. I asked a beekeeper nearby about it and he confirmed the habbit. Another beekeeper has also told me that I can easily get away with one treatment in autumn.
My first concern when starting with bees were the treatments. I didn't want to use amitraz as everybody does in my country, so I choosed OAV. It worked ending up killling about 200 mites in the big hive. I probably could leave them without treatment. I have to find out what the acceptable threshold is in my area and I have to do it alone as here nobody cares in counting the mites; they just treat cause they've been told to.

I will read the info on the page you've send and also continue to read Kirk's articles. Having the knowledge and methodology gives me a more relaxed perspective. I will not let my bees die in any case. They are too expensive for my money. I will breed from the more resitant ones. Definetelly this is the key to it.

Regards,
Cristian


----------

